
Twistronics: superconductor prototypes discovered after twisting graphene sheets - solarengineer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/30/science/graphene-physics-superconductor.html
======
solarengineer
From the article: Recently, physicists from the Massachusetts Institute of
Technology discovered that stacking two sheets of graphene and twisting a
small angle between them reveals an entire new field of material science –
twistronics. In a paper published in Nature, researchers have taken a look
into this new material, known as the magic-angle twisted bilayer graphene. By
modifying the graphene’s temperature, they were able to cause the material to
shift from behaving like an insulator to transforming into a superconductor.

------
jchook
Is this the same phenomenon discovered last year by Yuan Cao et al?

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature26154](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature26154)

~~~
david-gpu
From TFA: “What M.I.T. saw, we reproduce,” he said. “But on top of that we
observe many more states, which most likely in his case were not seen, because
of the dirty devices.”

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/hU8Zg](http://archive.md/hU8Zg)

------
beagle3
Don't remember where I saw that saying, but ...

"Graphene. There's nothing it can't do, except leave the lab"

------
LatteLazy
If anyone ever managed to produce and manipulate graphine in a controlled way
and at industrial scale it will revelationise whole economic sectors. U til
then though...

~~~
jchook
Saw this article recently about a Cambridge spin-out making 8" wafers of
graphene: [https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/cambridge-spin-out-
start...](https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/cambridge-spin-out-starts-
producing-graphene-at-commercial-scale)

------
dang
Url changed from [https://hackaday.com/2019/12/27/magic-angle-twisted-
bilayer-...](https://hackaday.com/2019/12/27/magic-angle-twisted-bilayer-
graphene-yes-thats-the-scientific-name/), which points to this.

~~~
kevingadd
Does it really make sense to change the URL from a non-paywalled site to a
paywalled one? The NYT version doesn't even load a hyperlink that I can use to
read the Nature paper, while the hackaday site loads and I can follow links
through to the paper and to NYT.

~~~
dang
If there's a paywall workaround, it's ok. Users usually post workarounds in
the threads. There's one in this thread.

No question the paywalls suck, but until there's an industry-level solution,
this is the best of the bad options we're stuck with. There's more explanation
here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20paywall&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

